# iView 3500STBII Digital DTV Converter - Thoughts?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazon's showing it for around $30

Says you can add a 3TB USB EHD for full DVR functions.

Can't tell for sure if the EPG is free or subscription.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps ppl at AVSforum found that ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The EPG is free. There's a guy over here who has written a lot about his: http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/3080-iView-3500STBII-Quick-Review


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Based on his comments about the EPG, the reviewer doesn't really know that much about how the ATSC program guide works. While the ATSC standard allows for a program guide for a week or more, you're at the mercy of your local stations. Many stations only offer 12 hours of data, and some leave out key details that would be needed for a DVR like episode titles and the new/repeat flag.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

See, that's what I was trying to figure out. Is it a real EPG, or is it just the PSIP data from the stations that I get now on my TV when I hit the Info button?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I can't say for sure since I don't have it, but since he mentioned things like only a day of data, it's probably PSIP.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

most likely PSIP, perhaps %99 by the wording


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

The AVS forum has all of the ins and outs of this box here. I work at a University and we have a ClearQAM system. We let our resident students borrow these boxes if their TVs aren't compatible with our system and they work OK as converter boxes. We don't advertise nor support the recording functionality.

One issue identified in the AVS forums is that the box doesn't have an internal clock and relies only on the PSIP data for the time. If the station that it is relying on doesn't relay the correct time, then your recordings will be affected. You would think that stations would be relaying the correct time (it shouldn't be all that hard for them to sync with a standard time source), but it is hit or miss.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's happen on same station,but contacting an engineer or a manager could resolve the time problem quickly. Just be proactive.


----------

